# How to save 100k of money fastest possible?



## mitodrake (Dec 28, 2019)

And fastest i mean like years or even a decade. Ofc more than 100k is much welcome. I can retire of work if i save that amount. Ofc i will live a life without much things money can buy but its better to be a wage slave till old age.

Any ideas? Any success story?


----------



## StuffedFrog (Dec 28, 2019)

send 5k to me ill invest in 100 big safe options for a guaranteed come back


----------



## Hades (Dec 28, 2019)

Rob a bank or kidnap a rich girl and demand 100k in ransom


----------



## mitodrake (Dec 28, 2019)

No one here is successfull in money and started from zero?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 28, 2019)

Mate the easiest ways are crimes


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 28, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> No one here is successfull in money and started from zero?


Youre asking aspie teenagers if they are successful with money when 90% of have never held a job in their life


----------



## mitodrake (Dec 28, 2019)

Fuk said:


> Mate the easiest ways are crimes



I'm honest and i believe in Jesus... i wanna go to heaven after death.


BigBoy said:


> Youre asking aspie teenagers if they are successful with money when 90% of have never held a job in their life



I just see this forum as a way of improvement... this forum makes me motivated to get better on looks at my age, but i also need money, maybe someone has an idea or are sucessful


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 28, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> I'm honest and i believe in Jesus... i wanna go to heaven after death.


The evil lord xenu will build his soul catchers in the sky and stop ur ascention to heaven so sayeth darwin


----------



## mitodrake (Dec 28, 2019)

Fuk said:


> The evil lord xenu will build his soul catchers in the sky and stop ur ascention to heaven so sayeth darwin



You are atheist?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 28, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> You are atheist?


scientologist


----------



## mitodrake (Dec 28, 2019)

Fuk said:


> scientologist



Any tip for money?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 28, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> Any tip for money?


The human body can be sold for a few million on the black market so what u do is go to some shithole country and kill some homeless loser in some isolated village then sell that dude for mad stacks


----------



## Nrrr15 (Dec 28, 2019)

Become a YouTube reactor


----------



## Deleted member 2506 (Dec 28, 2019)

my plan is graduate from UC Berkeley in computer science at 20, get an internship at google, amazon, facebook, or another ridiculous paying silicon valley company,

Get paid a starting salary of 130k base, 50k signing bones, 250k stock over 4 years,

Live in a van and use the gym and tech headquarters for daily needs and save all my money, only using cash for fine dining in san francisco

I will be fully looksmaxxed with surgery and LL before i'm 24


----------



## Bluepill (Dec 28, 2019)

mitodrake said:


> And fastest i mean like years or even a decade. Ofc more than 100k is much welcome. I can retire of work if i save that amount. Ofc i will live a life without much things money can buy but its better to be a wage slave till old age.
> 
> Any ideas? Any success story?


Get a job (any job) and live with your parents if they provide you free housing and food.


----------



## CristianT (Dec 28, 2019)

Bluepill said:


> Get a job (any job) and live with your parents if they provide you free housing and food.



Good luck with bringing your girlfriend home to fuck. If you don't intend to have a girlfriend then it is ok but then it depends on what kind of job he will work.


----------



## Tony (Dec 28, 2019)

Fuk said:


> The human body can be sold for a few million on the black market so what u do is go to some shithole country and kill some homeless loser in some isolated village then sell that dude for mad stacks


can u pm me links or forums where i can do extra research ?


----------



## SHARK (Dec 28, 2019)

5foot8Paki said:


> my plan is graduate from UC Berkeley in computer science at 20, get an internship at google, amazon, facebook, or another ridiculous paying silicon valley company,
> 
> Get paid a starting salary of 130k base, 50k signing bones, 250k stock over 4 years,
> 
> ...


Good plan


----------



## OCDMaxxing (Dec 28, 2019)

Blackmail


----------



## eduardkoopman (Dec 28, 2019)

Very difficult as wafe slafe. Unless really great job.
Most self made rich people, became so by starting (or buying) a business. And that business either making great profit, or they could sell the company for a good price.

I recall in the 90's; every web-startup was valued really high and plenty managed to sell a crappy website to big companies for millions.



Nowadays. The hype is about "saving the planet from global warming"; so com[anies that do something with recyling, renewable energy, or nature, or whatever. They have potential to be bought by big companies who are afraid they missed the boat.


----------



## Bennett (Dec 28, 2019)

The only ways are all high risk high reward


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 28, 2019)

I made ~60k (aussie dollars) working 6 days a week when I finished high school. Over 9 months.
If you ever find a well paying job, make sure you abuse it.


----------



## GetThatBread (Dec 28, 2019)

My main moneyMaxxing method is CVVs from the Deep Web, I buy iPhones with them and flip them. Make 3 Grand a week from it


----------



## HighTGymcel (Dec 28, 2019)

Did you watch HEAT?


----------



## Deleted member 3962 (Dec 28, 2019)

Tony said:


> can u pm me links or forums where i can do extra research ?


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 28, 2019)

Goblin said:


> I made ~60k (aussie dollars) working 6 days a week when I finished high school. Over 9 months.
> If you ever find a well paying job, make sure you abuse it.


what was the job?

and how did you abuse it?


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 28, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> what was the job?
> 
> and how did you abuse it?


I got a job as a labourer for a small construction company. I made friends with the supervisor who was a currycel, and then got on my boss's good side, would talk to him everyday etc before work started. I asked if I could start working weekends, and eventually got promoted to work as an administrator assistant in their office.
Honestly probably 90% luck, but getting on people's good side helps, and show that you actually care about what you do. People will eventually notice.
You won't make any good amount of money in hospitality/retail, low hourly rate, plus low hours. It is what it is.


----------



## Pietrosiek (Dec 28, 2019)

Goblin said:


> I got a job as a labourer for a small construction company. I made friends with the supervisor who was a currycel, and then got on my boss's good side, would talk to him everyday etc before work started. I asked if I could start working weekends, and eventually got promoted to work as an administrator assistant in their office.
> Honestly probably 90% luck, but getting on people's good side helps, and show that you actually care about what you do. People will eventually notice.
> You won't make any good amount of money in hospitality/retail, low hourly rate, plus low hours. It is what it is.


Its all slayer looks halo


----------



## BigBoy (Dec 28, 2019)

Goblin said:


> I got a job as a labourer for a small construction company. I made friends with the supervisor who was a currycel, and then got on my boss's good side, would talk to him everyday etc before work started. I asked if I could start working weekends, and eventually got promoted to work as an administrator assistant in their office.
> Honestly probably 90% luck, but getting on people's good side helps, and show that you actually care about what you do. People will eventually notice.
> You won't make any good amount of money in hospitality/retail, low hourly rate, plus low hours. It is what it is.


What did you talk to the supervisor about?


----------



## UnderCovrN0rmie (Dec 29, 2019)

start a church


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 29, 2019)

BigBoy said:


> What did you talk to the supervisor about?


Idk random shit really


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2019)

Goblin said:


> I got a job as a labourer for a small construction company. I made friends with the supervisor who was a currycel, and then got on my boss's good side, would talk to him everyday etc before work started. I asked if I could start working weekends, and eventually got promoted to work as an administrator assistant in their office.
> Honestly probably 90% luck, but getting on people's good side helps, and show that you actually care about what you do. People will eventually notice.
> You won't make any good amount of money in hospitality/retail, low hourly rate, plus low hours. It is what it is.


its cuz if ur slayer looks halo and ur curtains


----------



## Deleted member 1464 (Dec 29, 2019)

Tony said:


> its cuz if ur slayer looks halo and ur curtains


This was nearly 2 years ago, I wasn't as good looking then, had less masculine features and looked high trust as fuck


----------



## Tony (Dec 29, 2019)

Goblin said:


> This was nearly 2 years ago, I wasn't as good looking then, had less masculine features and looked high trust as fuck


u had more collagen


----------



## balding17yomanletcel (Dec 29, 2019)

First step: ask socially inept guys who have never leaved their basement


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 29, 2019)

CristianT said:


> Good luck with bringing your girlfriend home to fuck. If you don't intend to have a girlfriend then it is ok but then it depends on what kind of job he will work.


Yeah legit its almost impossible to fuck with parents at home, you need to have an apartemnt


----------



## RichardSpencel (Dec 29, 2019)

FatmanO said:


> Yeah legit its almost impossible to fuck with parents at home, you need to have an apartemnt


Yeah man,that's the reason why you're a permavirgin bully victim.


----------



## FatmanO (Dec 29, 2019)

RichardSpencel said:


> Yeah man,that's the reason why you're a permavirgin bully victim.


its only cause I havent had my apartment yet 


RichardSpencel said:


> Yeah man,that's the reason why you're a permavirgin bully victim.


Trust me if I could get an apartment I could betabuxx4ever


----------



## Dragonslayer (Dec 29, 2019)

no way by wageslaving. only by creating a product or selling a skill


----------

